# Knieschoner die passen!?



## Erdling_a (26. November 2018)

Hallo Mädelz, 

Ich hab mal so eine spetzielle frage. 
Gibt es unter euch, ein paar Frauen die ein wenig mehr auf den Rippen haben. Und mir sagen können, welche Knieschoner ihr tragt? 

Ich zieh meistens Größe M und L an. Bei den Schonern ist es einfach ne Katastrophe! 
Ich hab schon viele ausprobiert, momentan hab ich die raceface indy in große L, jedoch gehen da die Nähte auf... 
Ich hab schon so viele anprobiert, jedoch passen die mir nie an den Oberschenkel. 
Ich möchte aber auch keine, die man nur mit einem oder zwei Riemen befestigt, weil das schnürrt die Oberschenkel zu. 
Welche habt ihr? Was könnt ihr empfehlen (aus Erfahrung) ? 

Danke :-*


----------



## lucie (27. November 2018)

Da jeder einen anderen Umfang ober- und unterhalb des Knies hat, wird man Dir hier schlecht einen Rat geben können.
Dazu wären z.B genau diese Maße interessant, um einen Vergleich anstellen zu können.

Ansonsten gilt: einfach mal online durch die Shops schleichen und mehrere Marken, die Deinen funktionalen und optischen Anforderungen entsprechen bestellen und anprobieren.

Interessant wäre dann noch, suchst Du richtig "dicke" Schoner oder eher minimalistische, reine Knieschoner oder Knie-Schienbeinschoner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greenhorn-biker (2. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe recht dicke Oberschenkel und trage von Ion die K-Lite https://www.inside-mtb.de/tests/kleidung-protection/ion-k-lite-im-test-harte-schale-weicher-kern/ in XL
Sind zwar ohne Straps sind aber sehr bequem und rutschen auch nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

greenhorn-biker schrieb:


> ...Sind zwar ohne Straps sind aber sehr bequem und rutschen auch nicht.



Kann ich bestätigen, die habe ich auch, nur halt in XS. Nur das Meshmaterial auf der Rückseite bekommt schnell Löcher, wenn man beim anziehen zu viel dran zerrt. Also Zeit nehmen beim anziehen.


----------



## Sophie94 (31. Januar 2019)

Wozu? Fallt ihr ständig hin oder ist durch Büsche fahren der neue Trend? Helm ist ja selbstverständlich aber manche übertreibens ja wieder.


----------



## lucie (31. Januar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Wozu? Fallt ihr ständig hin oder ist durch Büsche fahren der neue Trend? Helm ist ja selbstverständlich aber manche übertreibens ja wieder.



Also ich falle ständig auf die Fresse und klar ist ständig durch Büsche fahren der letzte Schrei. Aber wozu braucht man beim 
Radeln einen Helm?


----------



## Votec Tox (1. Februar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Wozu? Fallt ihr ständig hin oder ist durch Büsche fahren der neue Trend? Helm ist ja selbstverständlich aber manche übertreibens ja wieder.



Da ich mein Rad nur durch die Gegend - äh Büsche - schiebe, kann ich die Frage wie folgt beantworten:
Knieschoner und FF-Helm im Sommer wegen der Brennessel und Mücken und im Winter wegen der Kälte


----------



## scylla (1. Februar 2019)

Ständig hinfallen ist und bleibt mein kleines Hobby für nebenbei und nicht mein Leben. Daher bin ich bei Gelegenheit nur mit auf Touren unterwegs.


Viele Fragen mich dann auch immer warum hast du dann so viele Schoner? Meine Antwort immer nur.. Ich weiß es nicht? Ne wirklich ich weiß es echt nicht


----------



## lucie (1. Februar 2019)

@Sophie94
Wow seit 31.01.19 dabei und schon 3 wahnsinnig konstruktive Beiträge. 
Wundere Dich also bitte nicht, wenn Dir hier ein wenig Gegenwind und Ironie um die Nase wehen.

Daher gilt in der IBC: sei bitte immer nur mit Helm, Ganzkörperkondom und vor allem mit Toleranz im Forum unterwegs, sonst gibt's ab und zu mal was auf den Deckel. Mit Helm ja kein Problem, aber ohne Knieschoner kann's schon mal Schrammen und blaue Flecke geben.

Wenn Du allerdings nur vor hast zu provozieren, sollte Dir bewusst sein, Trolle werden hier nicht gefüttert und eine Ignorierfunktion gibt es ebenso.

Solltest Du dich alledings konstruktiv hier einbringen wollen, technische Fragen rund um's Bike haben oder dieses Forum einfach mit Deinem Wissen und Deinen Erfahrungen bereichern wollen, dann herzlich Willkommen.

Du hast die Wahl...


----------



## Sophie94 (4. Februar 2019)

Hm fand's nur etwas übertrieben..
Und dachte derzeitig eigentlich das nur E-Biker bei jeder Kleinigkeit zur Tür geführt werden


----------



## lucie (4. Februar 2019)

@Sophie94 Wieso ist eine Frage bezüglich Knieschoner für Dich übertrieben?

Was fährst Du denn so und mit was für einem Bike?

Ich bevorzuge sogar in manchen Fällen Knie-/Schienbeinschoner. Aber sicher hast Du Dir noch nie mit Pedalpins die Schienbeine lädiert oder bist in technisch verblocktem Gelände auch noch nie unfreiwillig vom Ratt gepurzelt, dann wüßtest Du nämlich, dass Schoner auf jeden Fall das Verletzungsrisiko um Einiges reduzieren.

Naja, wenn Deine Altersangabe von 24 Lenzen stimmt, dann wundert mich Dein Post allerdings nicht wirklich. 

Bevor man in den Wald reinruft, solltest Du dich vielleicht erst einmal ein wenig hier einlesen und Bilder/Videos ansehen, damit Du dir zum Einen einen Überblick verschaffen kannst und zum Anderen Dich nicht wunderst, wenn Dir der Weg zur Tür gewiesen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Hm fand's nur etwas übertrieben..
> Und dachte derzeitig eigentlich das nur E-Biker bei jeder Kleinigkeit zur Tür geführt werden



Stell dir vor, nicht nur E-Biker, sondern auch alte Frauen. Frag mal deine Oma.
In dem Moment, in welchem man den Rollator loslassen muss um aufs Bike zu klettern, wird es halt wackelig. Da trägt man sicherheitshalber noch Ellenbogenschoner, Rückenprotektor und FF. Wenn man dann mal auf dem Bike ist, könnte man das Geraffel ja wieder ausziehen, ist aber leider etwas umständlich, so während der Fahrt. Ich würde ja sagen, wir unterhalten uns in ein paar Jahrzehnten nochmal, aber da werde ich schon ein gut geheiztes Appartement im Soutarrain, direkt neben denen von Bon Scott und Malcom Young, bezogen haben.


----------



## Mausoline (8. Februar 2019)

Sophie94 schrieb:


> Hm fand's nur etwas übertrieben..
> Und dachte derzeitig eigentlich das nur E-Biker bei jeder Kleinigkeit zur Tür geführt werden




Lies einfach mal ne Weile mit  ist total interessant hier im LO.
Man kann mitunter noch was dazu lernen    so fern man bereit dazu ist


----------



## Schwimmer (8. Februar 2019)

scylla schrieb:


> Ständig hinfallen ist und bleibt mein kleines Hobby für nebenbei und nicht mein Leben. Daher bin ich bei Gelegenheit nur mit auf Touren unterwegs.
> 
> 
> Viele Fragen mich dann auch immer warum hast du dann so viele Schoner? Meine Antwort immer nur.. Ich weiß es nicht? Ne wirklich ich weiß es echt nicht



Wenn ich 'mal wieder gefragt werde: "Warum trägst Du den Schoner, ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben."
Ich antworte dann: "Wenn man nicht Rad fahren kann, dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder Stützräder oder Schoner und Schoner sind definitiv cooler!"   
Die Mimik, derjenigen die diese tolle Frage gestellt haben, ist dann immer umwerfend!


----------

